# HELP ME PLEASE!!!



## Cswindle7 (Nov 1, 2011)

I need help. I have no idea where to find a good fursuit OR a cheap one...someone please help me


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

One or the other, my friend.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 1, 2011)

Cswindle7 said:


> I need help. I have no idea where to find a good fursuit OR a cheap one...someone please help me



Furbid, Furbuy, Dealersden, Ebay. Take your pick for cheap suits.

Good suits please use this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...(For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy)


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> One or the other, my friend.



yeah, this. you cant have a good full suit at a cheap price. cheap usually just gives you something used or a suit with very bad seams or something like a raccoon that looks more like a fox 

if you want to have high quality at a cheaper price you might want to go for a partial suit


----------



## Arlo (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> One or the other, my friend.



Agreed, nothin' more needs to be said....


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 1, 2011)

No no no, can't be... Must be a troll right? _Right?_


----------



## Mika (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, fursuits can cost up to 13,000 dollars.  If they're expensive, usually they're great quality.  Cheap ones usually fall apart more easily and aren't as well made in terms of quality.  I made my own and it only cost me, say $150?  You won't get a good quality one with a super cheap price.  They're expensive to earn money for their effort and hard work for a reason.  I spent 2 months working on my fursuit.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 2, 2011)

Mika said:


> Well, fursuits can cost up to 13,000 dollars.  If they're expensive, usually they're great quality.  Cheap ones usually fall apart more easily and aren't as well made in terms of quality.  I made my own and it only cost me, say $150?  You won't get a good quality one with a super cheap price.  They're expensive to earn money for their effort and hard work for a reason.  I spent 2 months working on my fursuit.



$13,000? I think the highest I've seen is around $2500-3000. (Or was that a typo?)


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Nov 2, 2011)

Cswindle7 said:


> I need help. I have no idea where to find a good fursuit OR a cheap one...someone please help me



I made mine out of orphans tears, Works like a charm.

True story.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 2, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> $13,000? I think the highest I've seen is around $2500-3000. (Or was that a typo?)



There's a fursuiter who's character name is Cryo and I believe his suit cost around $14,000.  Others please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 2, 2011)

Arlo said:


> There's a fursuiter who's character name is Cryo and I believe his suit cost around $14,000.  Others please correct me if I'm wrong.



Wow. It's not really my place to criticize someone's spending habits, buuut... I'd think there are better things to spend the money on than a suit. Unless it's massively high quality and he uses it frequently.

But still. Damn. That's a lot.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 3, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Wow. It's not really my place to criticize someone's spending habits, buuut... I'd think there are better things to spend the money on than a suit. Unless it's massively high quality and he uses it frequently.
> 
> But still. Damn. That's a lot.



I think it does get quite a bit of use.  The suit has custom built space-warrior type armor pieces in addition to the fur bits.  It's much, much more than I would spend for a suit but to each their own.

(I'm sure a lot of folks would say my fursuit is on the plain side, lol...but I love it and that's what counts!)


----------



## morphology (Nov 3, 2011)

_This was 14,000 dollars?!_ 
http://db.fursuit.me/img/suits/1758/Cryo Cyberwolf9847.jpg

I would have expected something realistic with a lot of electronics or animatronics in it, but I guess people will pay extravagant amounts for stuff if they really want it.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 3, 2011)

Arlo said:


> I think it does get quite a bit of use.  The suit has custom built space-warrior type armor pieces in addition to the fur bits.  It's much, much more than I would spend for a suit but to each their own.
> 
> (I'm sure a lot of folks would say my fursuit is on the plain side, lol...but I love it and that's what counts!)



AHHH ok, I can see why the price is high then. Maybe not $14,000 high, but yeah, I can see why it'd cost more than an average suit.

And I love your suit, I think simpler works better. 



morphology said:


> _This was 14,000 dollars?!_
> http://db.fursuit.me/img/suits/1758/Cryo Cyberwolf9847.jpg
> 
> I would have expected something realistic with a lot of electronics or  animatronics in it, but I guess people will pay extravagant amounts for  stuff if they really want it.



'Tis a pretty cool suit though. Looks very well made. But I agree, it would make more sense to have a higher price with animatronics and such.


----------



## Sar (Nov 3, 2011)

morphology said:


> _This was 14,000 dollars?!_
> http://db.fursuit.me/img/suits/1758/Cryo Cyberwolf9847.jpg
> 
> I would have expected something realistic with a lot of electronics or animatronics in it, but I guess people will pay extravagant amounts for stuff if they really want it.


For $14000 I would expect it to fire lasers.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 3, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> For $14000 I would expect it to fire lasers.



That would be the ultimate fursuit.


----------



## thewall (Nov 3, 2011)

must you type in all caps?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 3, 2011)

morphology said:


> _This was 14,000 dollars?!_
> http://db.fursuit.me/img/suits/1758/Cryo Cyberwolf9847.jpg
> 
> I would have expected something realistic with a lot of electronics or animatronics in it, but I guess people will pay extravagant amounts for stuff if they really want it.



For that price I would have expected _at least_ real metalworking and polishing for the armor. Make a real armor set instead of a stiff molded foam with sewn overlay.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2011)

I dunno about 14000 but animitronics cost a shit ton. If someone had a suit with moving eyes, and ears and other stuff I could see the cost.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 3, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> AHHH ok, I can see why the price is high then. Maybe not $14,000 high, but yeah, I can see why it'd cost more than an average suit.
> 
> And I love your suit, I think simpler works better.




Thanks!  

And I agree, simple is good...I can always goose Arlo up with 'accessories'.


----------

